# What light do you carry on your belt?



## discworldfan

Besides the usual penlight in your holster or bag - do you carry anything with more ooomph?

I tend to go crazy with flashlights, carrying what amounts to a 'midnight sun' for those times when I need to find someone or something in a hurry.

Here are some of my favs:
A Wolf Eyes Raider in 9v - 220 lumens






A Blackhawk/Night Ops Falcata 9v - around 150 lumens





And an EagleTac - somewhere around 395 lumens





Ooh. Sorry about the pic size.

None of these are longer than 5 or 6 inches; they easily fit into pockets, pouches and such, run on rechargeable batteries and blow the run of the mill maglight out of the water.

Anyone have a favorite?


----------



## reaper

Plain old Stinger. Tried and tested to last!


----------



## Sapphyre

I have a 4 D cell maglight, but, it's not on my belt, it's within reach, for those times that we get cars over the side of the freeway, and we're trying to figure out if they hitched a ride or not, and other similar uses.


----------



## medic417

Nothing on my belt.  The service has a light in the bag.


----------



## karaya

I carry an el-cheapo Mini Mag-Lite. A little 2 cell AA battery job that is attached to my belt in a Velcro pouch.

I usually use it to see the settings on my cameras at night.  But, I'm stunned how many medics that I ride with that do not carry a light!  Many times I've been on scene in a darkened home and the medics are looking around for extra light.  I just pass mine forward.


----------



## TransportJockey

I've got a 2 cell AA mag-lite w/ LED bulb in my backpack where I can get to it easy


----------



## lightsandsirens5

karaya said:


> I carry an el-cheapo Mini Mag-Lite.


Same here. We also have 12v DC spot lights in each rig and also a Streamlight Firebox light in each rig.


----------



## reaper

karaya said:


> I carry an el-cheapo Mini Mag-Lite. A little 2 cell AA battery job that is attached to my belt in a Velcro pouch.
> 
> I usually use it to see the settings on my cameras at night.  But, I'm stunned how many medics that I ride with that do not carry a light!  Many times I've been on scene in a darkened home and the medics are looking around for extra light.  I just pass mine forward.



You hit it on the head. I work nights and NEED my flashlight at least 2-3 times a shift. Dim houses, side of road, and inside a vehicle. I don't like people always asking to borrow something they should have themselves. Same goes for shears. They are to good to carry them, but always ask for them when needed.

People, You do not need to have a belt full of junk, but do come to work prepared for the job!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## biggee72

Streamlight scorpian..bright and priced right.


----------



## medic417

reaper said:


> You hit it on the head. I work nights and NEED my flashlight at least 2-3 times a shift. Dim houses, side of road, and inside a vehicle. I don't like people always asking to borrow something they should have themselves. Same goes for shears. They are to good to carry them, but always ask for them when needed.
> 
> People, You do not need to have a belt full of junk, but do come to work prepared for the job!!!!!!!!!!!!.



All that is in the service jump bag.  If I did my ambulance check out I know its there, so why weight myself down?  Why add something else to carry home germs on?


----------



## BossyCow

I prefer to have the latest new guy stocked with everything stand next to me on a call.


----------



## medic417

BossyCow said:


> I prefer to have the latest new guy stocked with everything stand next to me on a call.



You have two medics same age side by side.  One has everything but the kitchen sink attached to their uniform.  The other has nothing with them.  Which one do you want treating you?  



The medic with nothing.  Why?  They are obviously the experienced medic.  New people go out and buy every thing you can stuff in a pocket, attach to a belt, fanny packs, backpacks, etc.  Experienced guy just asks newbie for everything they need.


----------



## exodus

medic417 said:


> You have two medics same age side by side.  One has everything but the kitchen sink attached to their uniform.  The other has nothing with them.  Which one do you want treating you?
> 
> 
> 
> The medic with nothing.  Why?  They are obviously the experienced medic.  New people go out and buy every thing you can stuff in a pocket, attach to a belt, fanny packs, backpacks, etc.  Experienced guy just asks newbie for everything they need.



Or do you want the medic that can prepared for any type of situation, or the lazy medic who couldn't care if they had the proper supplies just because they are there for a paycheck.

It can go both ways, I wouldn't base anything off of those


----------



## reaper

medic417 said:


> All that is in the service jump bag.  If I did my ambulance check out I know its there, so why weight myself down?  Why add something else to carry home germs on?



You must have a very sore back! I do not have my jump bag on back, every second of a call. I don't see a flashlight as over kill, It is equipment that is needed.


----------



## reaper

medic417 said:


> You have two medics same age side by side.  One has everything but the kitchen sink attached to their uniform.  The other has nothing with them.  Which one do you want treating you?
> 
> 
> 
> The medic with nothing.  Why?  They are obviously the experienced medic.  New people go out and buy every thing you can stuff in a pocket, attach to a belt, fanny packs, backpacks, etc.  Experienced guy just asks newbie for everything they need.



As I said earlier, you do not need a bat belt full of stuff. But, the experienced medic knows what equipment needs to be carried!


----------



## fortsmithman

reaper said:


> As I said earlier, you do not need a bat belt full of stuff. But, the experienced medic knows what equipment needs to be carried!


Or the experieced medic makes sure he or she is partnered with a newbie.
I am a former newbie who did carrie everything under the sun on his duty belt. Now I carry keys, minimag, radio, pager, and a glove pouch.  Before I carried 5 more pouches that contained stuff that was in the trauma bag.  Iwas going to stop wearing a duty belt but on of the deputy co-ordinators is considering duty belts for everyone.


----------



## NJN

I dont carry anything on my belt, if i need it its somehow attached to my radio strap, which means i don't need anything really. I have a stinger i keep in my go bag, for scenes where i thinking i'm going to to need it.


----------



## firecoins

a bright light.


----------



## zacdav89

My service issued us all hats that actually have an 3 bulb led light build in to the brim of the hat its kinda cool and it works well the light goes where you need it and you have use of both your hands, there about as bright as your mini mag,


----------



## mycrofft

*You've heard my rant before, no?*

A good, cheap, brightly colored two-AA-cell light which uses a basic type flashlight bulb. I repace it with a krypton bulb and carry a spare bulb and battery set. 
I work where if the power goes out it gets very very dark and you are locked in. 
The majority of times you will have a flashlight bulb fail is in the dark. Little wires on bulbs (minimag) are impossble to change by Braille, and little bulbs can be easily dropped in the dark without hope of finding. Plus minimags and other sexy lights are very pilferable whereas, since replacing mine is cheap, Murphy's Law says it will always be returned to me. 
I also carry a Skil nine LED nonfocussed three-AAA light (red aluminum, $3 at Kragen Auto); a one-AAA one LED minilight about 1.5 inches long ($3 Walmart); and a Welch Allyn otoscope in my kit ($>300 new, found in trash).


----------



## Buzz

I carry a light about the size of a minimag, but it's got three superbright LEDs.


----------



## rescuepoppy

I carry a 2-AAA pocket light from Underwater Kinetics. Gives off good light at close range plus also water-proof and shock resistant. Fits in your pocket and light weight.


----------



## PapaBear434

I have a small pouch with most of my stuff on it, and has a velcro loop so it's easy to take off during the night shift to sleep.  Radio, roll of tape, couple pens, pen light, trauma shears, couple sets of gloves, and a flashlight.  Stethoscope around my neck, notepad in my shirt pocket, extra city map in my back pocket.  I would much rather be prepared than not, and if that means I made fun of so be it.  It doesn't "weigh me down," but apparently I'm not a huge wuss.    And like I said, it comes off pretty easy and most of the stuff comes in handy at least once a shift.  We're a pretty busy service, with a lot of varied calls, so it's this or lug around the jump bag constantly.  

On to the original post, I carry a small flashlight, only about three inches long, but it has nine LED's in it.  Thing will light up a small room like it's daytime, and make you feel like your eyes are on fire if you point it in the wrong direction.

I also have a keychain link thing to hold my keys with a single LED built into it, so when I'm not on duty I can still put out a spotlight-like beam when I need it.


----------



## medic417

Nothing.  My service has the equipment I need on the ambulance.  If out of ambulance what I need is in the jump bag.


----------



## BossyCow

medic417 said:


> You have two medics same age side by side.  One has everything but the kitchen sink attached to their uniform.  The other has nothing with them.  Which one do you want treating you?



Which is why I said I was the one standing next to the fully stocked guy...


----------



## medic417

BossyCow said:


> Which is why I said I was the one standing next to the fully stocked guy...



LOL.  My bad.  In my old age I am getting forgetful.


----------



## marineman

We keep 1.5 million candlepower spotlights in each truck. They're battery powered so we can walk a while with them if looking for missing people or parts on outdoor scenes. The jump bag has 2 mini-mags in it. My belt is empty except my cell phone and occasionally a radio but I usually don't carry one.


----------



## Jon

I usually have either a Stinger or a Surefire Lithium-battery powered light with me.... I almost always have it at night.

As for stuff on the belt? I try to keep my belt free. Shears in a thigh pocket, and a flashlight in a coat pocket, at least for winter.


----------



## curt

I've got a streamlight. Since it's an LED set (7 bulbs) light, it's not too great at holding the beam together at distance, but it's bright as everything for its size. The handle if flat, so you can grip it easily in your teeth if you absolutely must. Also, it's one of those sealed lights that's designed to never spark or ignite fumes and such. I was going to get a pretty rockin' mag-light, but this one does the job pretty good, so there's no need.


----------



## firespec35

I carry a surefire E2e on my L pocket a Surefire G2 in my backpack and a gander mountain headlamp in my backpack. Use the E2e all the time, G2 is for backup/ partner w/ no light and head lamp is just in case. I have 3 jobs 1 is cushy dispatch gig 1 is special events medical (use light all the time) and I work for a normal company that does 911 for a city encapsulated by Detroit and is one of the worst Ghettos in the area so a lot of homes have no power/ light is safety


----------



## MRE

I carry a Fenix PD30 with me all the time.  I also have a Surefire E2E in the pocket of my EMS jumpsuit.


----------



## ErinCooley

My hubby has bought me several of varying sizes and prices, but the one I carry on a regular night is a cheapy $10.00 mini-maglight that I bought @ Target. It has a little belt holster and isnt too big or bulky for daily use. The only time I use it is when trying to give dispatch our mileages, the dash light is out on my ambulance.  We have several larger ones in the ambulance if needed.


----------



## DrParasite

well, I was going to start a new thread on this exact topic, but i figured might as well just bump the old thread instead.

I recently went from working FT days on the road to FT nights up in dispatch, but I still have been picking up nights 911 shifts at my old job (easier than going from nights to days, much easier on my sleep cycle).

anyways, I have numerous 3 D cell maglights, and swear by them as the best lights out there.  however, I need to get a flashlight that has a holster with a secure cover (either velcro or snap, so it doesn't fall out of the holster), and since maglight doesn't make anything like that (and yes, I asked customer service), they are pretty much out of the question.

so here are my requirements: 1) needs to come with or have a holster that is purchasable that has a secure cover 2) needs to have a push button activation (preferably tailcap, but in body works well) 3) water proof/water resistant, and able to be dropped 4) has to be bright.

any suggestions?  and if you can include price and a weblink, that would be great.


----------



## NomadicMedic

DrParasite said:


> ... here are my requirements: 1) needs to come with or have a holster that is purchasable that has a secure cover 2) needs to have a push button activation (preferably tailcap, but in body works well) 3) water proof/water resistant, and able to be dropped 4) has to be bright.
> 
> any suggestions?  and if you can include price and a weblink, that would be great.




Stinger LED. Awesomely bright, small and rechargeable. I didn't carry it on my belt, but it was always within reach. 

http://www.streamlight.com/product/product.aspx?pid=123


----------



## guardian528

or you could go for the Strion LED, also by streamlight, its what I have. extremely bright(i think like 160 lumens at its brightest if that means anything to you), but small enough for a pocket, which is why i got it instead of the stinger


----------



## Simusid

After a few midnight calls on the highway I discovered that my el cheapo ($4) LED light just would not cut it on the side of the road in pitch darkness.  I bought a Fenix PD30.


----------



## trevor1189

Don't  carry a light. Have yet to have the need for one. I do like these:







Mainly for the ability to strike someone in the face with it.


(I'm just kidding about that last part )


----------



## redcrossemt

I have a Steamlight SL-20X-LED that follows me to work and stays in the truck while I'm on for when I really need some light.

I almost always carry a Steamlight Microstream clipped inside my pocket. They are less than $20 with a metal housing, shorter than a pen, run on a single regular AAA battery, and are plenty bright for almost everything I do, even at night. The only downside is runtime. See www.opticsplanet.net - they are a good source for flashlights at good prices.


----------



## TomInOregon

On my belt is an ElektroLumens EDC-MCE and a Fenix P3D Premium Q5.  Clipped to my pocket is a Dereelight CL1H V4 MC-E.  At this point, I mostly carry the Fenix just because it's small enough I don't really notice I have it with me.  The Elektrolumens is my primary light with the Dereelight as the backup.  Either of them can be used as a portable scene light or for searching over the edge of embankments or in the woods/fields.  They have been exceedingly useful when responding to homes during power outages as they light the room nearly as well as a light bulb (much better than a Streamlight Lightbox).  They are bigger than most people would want to carry, but I don't even notice them anymore.  Of course, I'm a flashaholic so I'm somewhat biased. 
       Like others here. I highly recommend the Fenix PD30 (the current version of the P3D) for most people, as it should be plenty of light for nearly any use and is very small relative to its' output.  Alternatively, the Fenix TK20 is also a great light.  Slightly larger than a mini-maglite, nearly indestructable, waterproof, uses 2 AA batteries and has a warmer, yellowish beam like an incandescent bulb.

     Tom


----------



## TomInOregon

DrParasite said:


> well, I was going to start a new thread on this exact topic, but i figured might as well just bump the old thread instead.
> 
> I recently went from working FT days on the road to FT nights up in dispatch, but I still have been picking up nights 911 shifts at my old job (easier than going from nights to days, much easier on my sleep cycle).
> 
> anyways, I have numerous 3 D cell maglights, and swear by them as the best lights out there.  however, I need to get a flashlight that has a holster with a secure cover (either velcro or snap, so it doesn't fall out of the holster), and since maglight doesn't make anything like that (and yes, I asked customer service), they are pretty much out of the question.
> 
> so here are my requirements: 1) needs to come with or have a holster that is purchasable that has a secure cover 2) needs to have a push button activation (preferably tailcap, but in body works well) 3) water proof/water resistant, and able to be dropped 4) has to be bright.
> 
> any suggestions?  and if you can include price and a weblink, that would be great.



What's your budget?  If you are happy with Maglites, I would probably recommend a Surefire 6PL or G2L (both of these are the LED model and slightly brighter than a 3D Maglite.  If you really like filament bulbs better than LEDs, the 6P or G2 use bulbs and are about the same brightness as a 3D maglite.  The beam won't travel quite as far as with your maglites, but I think you will be happy.  Surefires are highly recommended and have a reputation for a fantastic lifetime warranty.  In fact, right now they are shipping me a new bezel and lens for my 10 year old 6P no questions asked.  You can find them at Cabela's or many other places.  Google "Surefire 6P" or whichever model you want.  The 6P should cost about $65 and the G2 should cost about $35.  Prices include a belt holster with velcro flap.  These are some of the most popular lights in the world right now because they are reliable and upgradeable.  If you want them brighter or a different color or holster, someone out there can make it happen.  Downside is they use CR123 batteries which cost ~$1 apiece if you buy in bulk online.

Tom


----------



## scottyb

Fenix LD20 

Super Bright with adjustable brightness and runs on AA's.  No more stupid expensive CR123's.

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=52


----------



## medichopeful

As of about an hour and a half ago, a Surefire 6P LED.


----------



## MedicSqrl

walmart LED light...works awesome and it was free.


----------



## tactics

A Leatherman Wave mult-tool and a super bright LED light on my key chain.  You'd be suprised at how many time the mult-tool comes in handy.  Especially when you must break in to a home for code, because no one is there to open the door and the pt. obviously can't.  This done only after getting permission from a deputy and dipatch.


----------



## tactics

Sorry the S key and I key were sticking on my keyboard, bad spelling kills me.


----------



## MIkePrekopa

I have a few lights.
One I got as a gift, its one of those 10 for $5 lights, runs on 3 AAA batteries, its a mediocre little light good for simple things.
One I got from walmart on a late night "I'm bored" trip there with some college buddies. 1AA and a decent beam at house hold/ under hood distances, but once you go down the road the beam gets weak. 
One is a light I got on clearance from K-mart for $5, 3AAA, decently bright and it has a red LED on it as well as 5 white LEDs. pretty decent light, when I can remember where I put it.
I also have an assortment of MagLights that includes 2 2AA Mini-Mag, 1 1AAA mini-mag they is attached to my keys, and a 3D MagLight that stays in my vehicle.

All of these are in various stages of "known locations"... I know where my D cell is (kinda hard to misplace) and I can normally find 2 or 3 of the others when need be.

I just purchased a SureFire E2D LED. saved $15 by getting one that said "NRA" on the side, (yes im an NRA member) but $150 is a lot... I figured it isn't just some el cheapo and will be one I take care of and should last for a while, plus I hear great things about them. 

I almost always have my Kmart or walmart light with me, if not both because they fit in my pocket well. Both are small and fit in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Cake

just curious why more folks don't seem to carry/wear headlamps?  sure they kinda make you look goofy, but hands free light has to count for something


----------



## adamjh3

Day shift gets my Eagletac P10A, nights/24s get my Olight M20.


----------



## clibb

I have been through all of the cheap $10 flashlights and I'm sick of it. I decided to invest in this light tonight.
http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=124

Hopefully, this one will do the trick. I'm not going to spend $100 on a flashlight which I know I will drop somewhere  

I was also looking into the XL100 maglite, but I don't think I need 5 different selections on my light.


----------



## Bullets

Carry a LED AA maglite in my leg pocket, and i have a Stinger LED also. Our ambulances used to have laptops mounted on post bu they got rid of them and left the post. The stinger slides perfectly into the hole, so its right there when i get out of the truck.

My other squad i carry a Pelican 7060 which is a better light by far. Brighter, same size, lighter, and has a dual switch


----------



## HotelCo

I use the 'just light' app on my iPhone.


----------



## socalmedic

i use my pelican 7060, when it works. It is by far the brightest compact light on the market. but be weary that they do have some internal issues that pelican does not deny. good thing they have a lifetime warranty, i have gone through about 5 in the year that I have had mine. Streamlights are good to but i cant afford the 3v battery's to run it.


----------



## Bullets

socalmedic said:


> i use my pelican 7060, when it works. It is by far the brightest compact light on the market. but be weary that they do have some internal issues that pelican does not deny. good thing they have a lifetime warranty, i have gone through about 5 in the year that I have had mine. Streamlights are good to but i cant afford the 3v battery's to run it.



really? ive had my 7060 for almost 2 years now, use it practically every day and ive never had a problem outside of exterior cosmetic scratches


----------



## DesertMedic66

i have a streamlight that i use for camping but its big so i only use it for camping. for work i use a cheapy. $5 for 2 at autozone. and then a waterproof light from Kmart that was $30. they easly fit in a small pocket and are bright enough for me.


----------



## 325Medic

Streamlight Polytac L.E.D. / 120 lumens on my belt.

325.


----------



## dixie_flatline

I will somewhat shamefully admit that I still carry a surefire 6PX in my right hip/thigh pocket.





Yes, we do have several torches on board the unit, but they are all approximately this size and shape: 





No one ever grabs them unless they absolutely know they're going to be looking in the dark for something.  Even on most highway accidents at night, they will rely on the responding engine or borrow a light from a trooper.  With the surefire I always have a bright light on me, and it is small enough that it's not a bother to carry all the time.


----------



## CANMAN

I also have been using the Streamlight Polytac while on duty. The area I work in can be fairly shady at times, alot of the house we run into either don't have electricity at all or minimal amount of lamps etc. I work in two other jurisdictions and have never really ran into a ton of situations that warrented always having a flashlight on my person but my full-time county most definately does just because of the type of area I think. I don't carry it the entire shift, just on all calls at nighttime. 

I just upgraded today as a matter of fact. Not sure if any of you have heard about them but just purchased a Rigid Industries light. Its 99 bucks and packs 700 lumens of light. Full re-chargeable, this was the problem with my Streamlight it takes non-chargeable lithium batteries. 

Check them out:
http://www.rigidindustries.com/product-p/rgdfllp.htm

Pretty impressive video"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG4Sc0aKtHY


----------



## JJR512

For a long time, I carried the Surefire 6P original black aluminum xenon light.





http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_5635_surefire_6p_led_high_output_flashlight_black/

This one at the link is LED but mine is xenon, and was less expensive. They look identical. I still have it and it still works fine. I've moved it over to a flashlight holder on my radio holder strap.

What I replaced it with on my belt is the Surefire G2LF. It's the same form factor as the 6P.





http://www.thefirestore.com/store/p...f_fire_rescue_2_cell_nitrolon_led_flashlight/

What I like about it over the 6P are that it's lighter (due to the yellow polymer body), it's brighter (due to being LED), the batteries will last longer (again due to being LED), and it has a cool-looking yellow body with little Scotchlite reflective bits on it. Actually, the reflective bits come pre-cut on a sheet and it's up to the user to apply them. I applied mine just like in the picture, but there were twice as many as were needed, so I took the extras and put them on a yellow Surefire G2 (http://www.thefirestore.com/store/p...ackjack_helmet_mount_flashlight_holder_combo/) that I have on my helmet!

When it comes to lighting, I believe in being over-prepared. All three lights I've mentioned are either the original Surefire 6P or a variation of it. They all use the same kind of battery (two per light), the CR-123. I have six extra batteries in a sort of canister designed expressly for that purpose (http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_2158_surefire_spares_carrier/), which when I do EMS I do _not_ have on my person but in a personal bag on the ambulance. When I do fire (still only in training), I will be bringing that spare battery can in a turnout pocket. In general, I always have at least two lights on me, including the G2LF on my belt and a penlight, with the possibility of having up to four including the G2 on my helmet and the 6P on the radio strap.


----------



## dixie_flatline

JJR512 said:


> ....
> In general, I always have at least two lights on me, including the G2LF on my belt and a penlight, with the possibility of having up to four including the G2 on my helmet and the 6P on the radio strap.








Seriously though that is a lot of light.  Can you even open that canister with fire gloves on, change the batteries, and keep going in any reasonable amount of time?  The batteries in those lights (all of them) should last a lot longer than any air you'll be on.  I guess I'm failing to see the need for 3 extra sets of batts on your person (let alone possibly 4 lights).


----------



## JJR512

dixie_flatline said:


> Seriously though that is a lot of light.  Can you even open that canister with fire gloves on, change the batteries, and keep going in any reasonable amount of time?  The batteries in those lights (all of them) should last a lot longer than any air you'll be on.  I guess I'm failing to see the need for 3 extra sets of batts on your person (let alone possibly 4 lights).



In general I'm not afraid of the dark any more than the average person. I've had to find my way out of unfamiliar, zero-light structures three times. All were training scenarios in which I knew my life was safe. I understand the need to learn how to do it in total darkness, and I support that kind of training. But would turning on a light have made it easier to get out? Absolutely! If it was a real-world situation and I had at least one working light on me, would I decide to not use it just because I've training on how to get out in total darkness? Hell no!

My gloves do not impede dexterity as much as most cheap structural gloves do. I have never tried changing the batteries on any of these flashlights with my gloves on, but based on some other things I've done while wearing them, I believe it's at least possible. Thanks for mentioning that, though; maybe it's something I should try and practice. Is it a particular skill I'm likely to need often? No, but perhaps having something specific to try as a drill will help me improve my dexterity while wearing those gloves. But as you said, the air in my SCBA will most likely run out before the batteries do, which means maybe I can change them when I'm not in an IDLH atmosphere and can take the gloves off. On the other hand, this assumes the batteries are fresh when I first go into the IDLH atmosphere.

Is it more than I need? Most likely. But as I said, that's my intent. It's easier to function in a lit environment than a dark environment.

And I haven't even mentioned my Streamlight Survivor yet...


----------



## socalmedic

Bullets said:


> really? ive had my 7060 for almost 2 years now, use it practically every day and ive never had a problem outside of exterior cosmetic scratches



yep, nothing but problems. i have had 5 replaced in the last 2 years. I was one of the first people to have one (they where released in SoCal first due to LAPD funding the R&D) they have a problem in the front switch, they have changed vendors and claim to have the problem fixed however I was just there three days ago getting my 5th light replaced. I have not recommended this light to anyone, although I do know some people who are still using their original light with out issue, the overwhelming majority of users have had issues.

a pelican i can recommend is the super saber light, by far the best fire light I have ever owned. twist on twist off, 40 hour battery life with lots of focused LED light. nearly indestructible, and runs off of 3 C-battery.


----------



## Forrest

A $20 six LED light from Lowes is either in my jacket in the cold months or in my jumpsuit in the warmer months, and our service has a Streamlight Vulcan light box mounted under the driver and passenger seats in all squads. 

And are Surefire lights REALLY worth the $80-$150?


----------



## rwik123

Forrest said:


> A $20 six LED light from Lowes is either in my jacket in the cold months or in my jumpsuit in the warmer months, and our service has a Streamlight Vulcan light box mounted under the driver and passenger seats in all squads.
> 
> And are Surefire lights REALLY worth the $80-$150?



Yes. You get what you pay for. A bombproof light. Are fenix and 4sevens a good alternative? Yes, they perform equally well but with surefire you know what your getting.


----------



## ABEMS

Fenix PD30 or Mag light AA LED


----------



## resq330

Simply the best....

I've owned 3 of them.  They run off AAAA batteries.  Come in different color led's, as well.


----------



## foxfire

I saw that type of pen light during a clinical shift and loved it. But I have heard a lot of pros and cons about the brightness. The main concern that I have is blinding the pt. Do you find that to be a problem with this product?


----------



## MRE

foxfire said:


> I saw that type of pen light during a clinical shift and loved it. But I have heard a lot of pros and cons about the brightness. The main concern that I have is blinding the pt. Do you find that to be a problem with this product?



They are certainly brighter than the average disposable penlite, but not too bright in my opinion.  One other plus is a very consistent spot of light with none of the rings and bright/dark spots that you get with most penlites.


----------



## foxfire

W1IM said:


> They are certainly brighter than the average disposable penlite, but not too bright in my opinion.  One other plus is a very consistent spot of light with none of the rings and bright/dark spots that you get with most penlites.



Are they easy to clean if they become dirty or bloody. Because I don't want to spend a hour cleaning little grooves.


----------



## MRE

foxfire said:


> Are they easy to clean if they become dirty or bloody. Because I don't want to spend a hour cleaning little grooves.



They shouldn't be too bad with a little bleach+water.  If it were a real nasty situation I would probably grab a disposable though.


----------



## DarkStarr

Romisen 250 lumen LED light.  Lights up the entire room bright as day.


----------



## ArcticKat

None, I don't wear a duty belt.


----------



## cOmpressor

My new addition, absolutely love it. Brightness settings from 5 lumens - 337 lumens. Check eyes on 5 and anything else on high. I work clubs often so it is perfect for dark corner checks and cutting a path.


----------



## Canmedic

cOmpressor said:


> My new addition, absolutely love it. Brightness settings from 5 lumens - 337 lumens. Check eyes on 5 and anything else on high. I work clubs often so it is perfect for dark corner checks and cutting a path.



This. The best light for the money. Surefire now has some serious competition. The strobe saved my a$$ from being chewed by a dog once - earned it's keep right then and there. 

I work in an extremely busy metropolitan setting. 911 critical care only and when I need a light, I need it yesterday and have no time to wait for a PD or FD member to aim a light for me. 

BTW all I carry on my belt is my phone, radio and this little gem. It comes with a soft Velcro flapped holster which is nice cause if I get downtime I take it out and can lay down comfortably. 

I do like the look of the rigid ind. Halo light though. Any good anecdotes?


----------



## cOmpressor

How did the dog react to the strobe? I've stopped a few people dead in their tracks with it. People say the mode button is hard to find in the dark but I just aim the belt clip at the button and it's fine.


----------



## Canmedic

The dog was snarling and approaching from behind. It kept trying to look around the strobe, looked uncomfortable too. It didn't run away yelping but it bought enough time for me to get distance - slowly and carefully. 

I used to keep the clip on it for that same reason but ironically it made it trickier to pull out of the holster in this instance. It really helps to have a wider 2" + belt with some stiffness to it. I wear a 5.11 operators belt while in uniform. Looks like a fairly regular uniform belt and is quite comfortable but rigid for the weight of a radio (or pistol for those PD types).


----------



## CANMAN

^^^^^^ I mentioned the Rigid Industries Light a few pages back and no one said or even looked at it I think so I am glad to see you picked up on it. I currently rock the Halo light and IMO its the best light I have ever used for many tasks. It has 700 lumens which basically is a spotlight on your person. I like some others work in a very tough area and also do some tactical medicine. Although I don't carry this light on my person it is in my bag located in the cab of my unit and comes out in my hand on every call past dusk or during the day if warrented. I like the fact its a metal outer case. Its small enough to be compact but also the head is large enough to hold by the handle if you were to ever need a self defense tool. For 100 bucks the price can't be beat and light output is second to none......http://www.rigidindustries.com/product-p/rgdfllp.htm


----------



## S115

I vote for these pen-like lights. I've got them scattered around.


----------



## mct601

Nothing. Not even my pager, it broke. Everything else in in pockets.


----------



## rmabrey

Surfire G2 and a streamlight pocket pro


----------



## SFox3325

I carry my Sure Fire G2 in an Uncle Mikes nylon pouch, and I have a ring keeper so I can carry our D-cell Maglights, for when were assisting in traffic control.  My pen light stays in my bag or leg pocket.


----------



## rwik123

SFox3325 said:


> I carry my Sure Fire G2 in an Uncle Mikes nylon pouch, and I have a ring keeper so I can carry our D-cell Maglights, for when were assisting in traffic control.  My pen light stays in my bag or leg pocket.



How do you like the G2?


----------



## Forrest

Bought some new lights so it's time to post again on here. I picked up a Streamlight Pro-tac 2L for $35 on amazon. 180 lumens on high, strobe, and 10 on low. Included velcro pouch is really nice too, but I prefer to use the pocket clip and shove it in my back pocket. Also, I got a Streamlight Keymate for my keys (obviously ). Pretty bright little light I must say, comes in handy when finishing reports at night in the squad.


----------



## SFox3325

rwik123 said:


> How do you like the G2?



I like it alot.  I used to carry a Stinger by Streamlight back in my LEO days, and the thing broke on me four times.  I got the SureFire and never had a problem since, still using the original light bulb.  The one thing I would change is, finding a rechargable system for it.  The battery life is only an hour on continues run, but very bright, and not heavy at all.  I am looking at getting the one for Fire/EMS service that has a yellow body with reflective strips in the checkered parts of the grip.  I would recommend for anyone that is looking for a great, bright, light wieght light, and the G2 was only about $35.00 bucks.   Stay safe everyone


----------

